# Energy without excitability!!



## Hanging on!! (16 October 2017)

I have owned my horse for a year. He is 15 years old and very low mileage as his previous owner did barely anything with him. He is 16hh and half warm blood plus a quarter welsh D/ thoroughbred. He is a very good doer and is now fit! However, we went out with the blood hounds for the second time yesterday and I literally was hanging on and had lost my brakes on a few occasions!  He behaved like a delinquent and was very excitable. He is currently on a competition mix and applechaff. I need to feed him something for energy but to minimise the excitability! All ideas gratefully received!!


----------



## jenni999 (16 October 2017)

Spillers Response cubes.  I fed them to my nut of a hunter (WBxTB) and they gave him the energy to hunt but minimised his stupidity.  He was also a good doer.


----------



## ester (16 October 2017)

Well I would sack off the competition mix and the apple chaff as they are both full of sugar! (having not come across an unmolassed comp mix) The same with spillers response- I could see the hoof bruising from when I started feeding that at one point. 

Plain grass chaff and/or unmolassed sugar beet, oats (for the shorter term energy), micronised linseed (for longer term energy)


----------



## JillA (16 October 2017)

What you describe sounds like adrenaline in a new and exciting situation. Training and desensitisation - food has very little to do with it


----------

